# Pre Workout During Workout?



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Just curious guys, what do you guys take for supplements DURING your workout? Lately, I'm finding myself needing to snack and drink another scoop of pre while I'm lifting. Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

dbol is the best preworkout sup u can take


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, but I've just got access to off the shelf shit right now and not sure when I wanna try anything else. I'm talking powders during the workout though. To keep the intensity up there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

ok i was just fukkin around..Before juice came into the picture I was using animal pump..It works great


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks like some solid pre. So you think I'm just getting too used to the c4 I've been using?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 4, 2015)

Your depending on your pre work out too much man. No reason for another scoop during.


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 4, 2015)

I like to take a scoop before and during a workout, but then again I'm addicted to caffeine.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I have a pretty high tolerance for caffeine and my meds really mellow me out, it feels like the extra scoop gives me that push. Should I try something made for intra-workout?


----------



## snake (Jan 4, 2015)

Doesn't anone drink coffee anymore?


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

I got away from the pre workouts. If anything I'll have some coffee a bit before workout and pop some Arginine or Agmatine. I'm trying to get away from caffeine altogether. I used it excessively every day for too long. Pretty sure I wore the hell out of my adrenal glands lol.

You ever try just sipping some Gatorade during workout?


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually I haven't tried drinking gatorade, that might work better actually. I'll give it a try! Thanks bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

Guns4hire said:


> Actually I haven't tried drinking gatorade, that might work better actually. I'll give it a try! Thanks bro!



Yeah give it a shot bro. I always like it. Just like one of the small bottles is what I usually take. Some aminos wouldn't hurt either. I know a lot f people drink some aminos intra workout. But I'd try the Gatorade out and see how you like it


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2015)

I dont do pre workouts, but pre/intra nutrition helps me big time. Do you eat pretty soon before you train? For me, I eat 1/2cup oats, 50g protein from whey iso and 1tbsp pb 30min pre workout. Right now I am just doing 15g bcaas and 15g glutamine intra. I have tons of stamina in the gym. If you want to try more nutrition intra, try out Intra-MD by prime nutrition. Haven't given it a shot (YET), but I trust John Meadows nailed the ingredients.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

I do always have about 50g of protein mixed with 2 tbsp of peanut butter and a raw egg and basically anything I can find to load up on carbs, as im not planning on cutting until I hit at least 210 lbs which im 20 lbs from. On top of that I take 2 scoops of c4 and a scoop and a half of arnolds iron cre3 creatine nitrate, then about halfway through the workout I eat a power bar and 1 more scoop of c4. I'm really just kinda waiting for my gym to get in the bcaas and nitric oxide I would like to have on top of that, but I will look into that intra md. Without a mid workout snack I seem to crash halfway through. I believe that's because I have a pretty fast metabolism. You know I don't think I could give up my preworkout now. Its just almost a ritiual for me. Lol


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

Azog said:


> I dont do pre workouts, but pre/intra nutrition helps me big time. Do you eat pretty soon before you train? For me, I eat 1/2cup oats, 50g protein from whey iso and 1tbsp pb 30min pre workout. Right now I am just doing 15g bcaas and 15g glutamine intra. I have tons of stamina in the gym. If you want to try more nutrition intra, try out Intra-MD by prime nutrition. Haven't given it a shot (YET), but I trust John Meadows nailed the ingredients.



I've been wanting to try the intra md myself. I definitely trust anything John Meadows has his hand in. I have quite a few friends that love it.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

So you guys think a solid intra would do me better than that extra pre?


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

Guns4hire said:


> So you guys think a solid intra would do me better than that extra pre?



IMO, I definitely think so. It's gonna help your muscles in the long run more than a little caffeine with few aminos from a pre will do. Try out the Gatorade if you don't have any aminos or intra at the moment. You could always mix the aminos with the Gatorade as well to get some simple carbs in. I might actually do something like that, unless I get the intra MD.


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll try that out, sounds like it should be better than the ton of excess creatine I'm getting in the second dose of my new preworkout. Thanks a lot, I'm relatively new to stacking my supps and deciding on the right times to take which.


----------



## Jada (Jan 4, 2015)

C4!!!!! For me !


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 4, 2015)

Guns4hire said:


> I'll try that out, sounds like it should be better than the ton of excess creatine I'm getting in the second dose of my new preworkout. Thanks a lot, I'm relatively new to stacking my supps and deciding on the right times to take which.



No prob bro, let us know how it goes!


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 4, 2015)

Guns4hire said:


> Just curious guys, what do you guys take for supplements DURING your workout? Lately, I'm finding myself needing to snack and drink another scoop of pre while I'm lifting. Any advice would be awesome.



I don't use any pre workout stuff.

I simply do 35G carb mix with about 15G BCAA intra which has really helped me.

If you're eating regularly enough and correctly you should be good


----------



## Guns4hire (Jan 4, 2015)

I think that's what im really lacking is a source of quick carbs intra, plus the bcaas obviously. My diet is generally pretty low on carbs compared to my protein and fat intake. I'm trying to bulk right now though since it's winter and all. I think I just got a bad habit of avoiding carbs like the plague.


----------



## Onrek (Jan 5, 2015)

I always find myself having more than enough energy, and I have a fast metabolism to boot. What I usually do is have a huge breakfast before the gym consisting of at least 6 eggs and a scoop of whey, broccoli, some DAA, and sauerkraut. I usually have a simple one serving preworkout before I go in. Intra workout, I have a shaker with distilled water and 10g BCAAs. Works perfectly for me. Sometimes I'll throw some extra L-Arginine and/or aminos into the preworkout, but doesn't make a huge difference. The intraworkout BCAAs definitely give you more stamina.

I save my carbs for post workout.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 6, 2015)

~6g BCAA (4:1:1) and ~6g L-Citrulline DL-Malate (2:1)


I take 1 serving pre-wokout and 1 serving intra-workout. For me, it really makes a difference in endurance and muscle soreness the following day. Throw in some quick carbs if you need more energy.


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 8, 2015)

Just water lol, Howerver My post workout drink I make is the ultimate.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 8, 2015)

I sniff some white power before I workout.  Get's me wired!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayjay770 (Jan 12, 2015)

Try Purus Labs Condense, it's alot stronger than C4 IMO, probably the best pre-workout I ever had.


----------

